
 Swarm-dpl: A transparently scalable distributed programming language  - jcwentz
http://code.google.com/p/swarm-dpl/
======
jacquesm
Very interesting talk, but man vimeo sucks. The audio interrupts every 3
seconds.

Thanks anyway!

It should probably be pointed out though that swarm isn't so much a
programming language as it is a modification of a large subset of scala to
allow live thread migration to different machines at will.

